# Sony Ericsson K810i PC Suite Installation Fails



## unni (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,
       I bought a SE K810i mobile yesterday. When I tried to install the Sony Ericsson K810i PC Suite (PC Suite_2.10.38.exe - downloaded from their website), I am getting the following message.


> Windows ® Installer. V 3.01.4000.1823
> 
> msiexec /Option <Required Parameter> [Optional Parameter]
> 
> ...


 If I click OK (which is the only option available), installation rolls back and closes. I was trying to install on my company system. I am having administrative privileges. I installed the latest version of Windows Installer from Microsoft's website thinking it could be related to it. But that didn't help either. Please help.


----------



## unni (Aug 17, 2007)

I finally found a work around for this. I noticed that the installation fails after extracting InstallerName.msi. So, with the help of Sysinternals Filemon utility, I located where the files are being extracted to and copied the extracted files (which was in Documents & Settings\username\Temp\{xxxxxxxxxxx} folder) to another folder. When the copied .msi file was run, installation went fine. Still, I don't know why this failed in my system. I tried in another system and it went fine. Other software are installing fine in my system.


----------

